# Snowbear - broken winch strap



## budandbeans (Oct 8, 2004)

I made the leap 3 months ago and bought a snowbear. I have used it a couple of times (4-5) since purchasing it. Today, during the blizzard of 18" I took the truck out when there was about 6" on the ground to get a jump on the snow. 

The winch strap that pulls the blade up and down broke in the middle of using it. Anyone ever had that happen? Am I in for many years of replacing the strap? I followed the instructions for installation, but could I have done something wrong? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the actual snow bear lift system, but if I am correct, it is the same idea as a winch on a boat trailer, with seat belt material. You should look around for some heavy duty nylon, maybe a canvas shop or something, instead of replacing it with a factory strap. Because if you go the OEM way, you will be in for a lifetime of replacing the strap!

Just my two cents,
Ivan


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

budandbeans said:


> I made the leap 3 months ago and bought a snowbear. I have used it a couple of times (4-5) since purchasing it. Today, during the blizzard of 18" I took the truck out when there was about 6" on the ground to get a jump on the snow.
> 
> The winch strap that pulls the blade up and down broke in the middle of using it. Anyone ever had that happen? Am I in for many years of replacing the strap? I followed the instructions for installation, but could I have done something wrong?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I read up on snowbears when I wanted a lite plow for a S10. The weak link I found was the strap. They say if you are going to get one, you better have 2-3 straps for back ups. The first snowbears came out with chains for the lift. Might want to think about going to a chain down the road.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

I Always back off the pile before lifting.

If you don't you put alot more stress and wear-n-tear on the strap Every time you lift.

Try to store the plow covered. I have a piece of rubber roof membrane that I cover the whole winch and frame area with when not in use.It keeps foreign mater off and maybe more importantly the sun/rain etc from weakening the nylon.

It's a long hot summer too. 
Other than that as said get heavier material or double up the OEM.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not thrilled with the strap idea, either...now even less so. anyone see any reason why we can't we just go down to the hardware store and pickup a length of appropriately rated chain? or wire rope?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

budandbeans - well fab up a small ( T ) shaped bracket then bolt it on the winch and drill a hole the the part that stick out .. and get your self some 1/4 inch coated steel cable ...


----------

